# Herausfinden, welches Fragment gerade angezeigt wird.



## Panikmeister (23. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ich sitze gerade an einer App. In der MainActivity werden in einem FrameLayout mehrere ListFragments angezeigt.

Nun möchte ich eine Sortierfunktion implementieren, die aus einem Button der MainActivity aufgerufen wird.

Wie kann ich denn das aktuell gewählte Fragment übergeben um es zu sortieren?

Viele Grüße


----------



## dzim (24. Aug 2014)

In den Beispielen von Google wird ein zu implementierendes Interface empfohlen. Kannst aber auch irgendeine Art vonb Event-Menachnismus oder DataBinding nutzen...


----------

